# 323Bh Room Slide Noise



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

We have a 2015 323BH which has a massive slide on the street side. It is rack-n-pinion actuated. I recently noticed that when I extend the slide, it makes 3-4 pops under the floor like something is binding. I don't know if this just began or it is something I just haven't noticed. I sprayed 3 in 1 dry lube all over all three actuators, but it is still making the banging/popping noise. And it's not coming back in all that smoothly either. I'm hoping that something is just out of alignment. If so, anyone have any idea what that's gonna set me back?

Might be time to trade her in.

Thanks in advance

-GRegh


----------

